# West End 12/1



## Rapalakid (May 12, 2008)

Went and fished west end for about an hour with dead shrimp on the bottom and caught about 13 Whiting, 2 croakers, a stingray, and to my suprise a pompano!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Congrats, sounds like a great day fishing!


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

That's a productive hour. Congrats!


----------



## Bearwolf34 (Sep 8, 2005)

Sounds like a close duplicate of my first surf fishing expedition the past two weeks out on jamaica beach and slp. Those pompano are a hoot to catch! Used my old bass fishing rig from my high school days to catch my 2nd one. Lots of fun and can't wait to go back out. 

Good job on the catch.


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

Nice meat haul bud!


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

Congrats. I hear the pomps are in thick at PINS


----------



## Roofish (Jun 28, 2008)

I really appreciate it when I see someone young who enjoys fishing  Great Job!


----------



## Garzas23 (Aug 11, 2010)

Sounds like a lot of fun!


----------



## Rapalakid (May 12, 2008)

HuntinforTail said:


> Congrats. I hear the pomps are in thick at PINS


yeah, I'm actually suprised they're still here


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

Keep after man...theyll be here till spring.


----------



## Bearwolf34 (Sep 8, 2005)

Hit the beach around 1 today not too far from where you caught the pompano...nothing other than a dozen whiting which came pretty quick...keep crossing my fingers in hopes of snagging some more pompanos..what a hoot.


----------



## Rapalakid (May 12, 2008)

Bearwolf34 said:


> Hit the beach around 1 today not too far from where you caught the pompano...nothing other than a dozen whiting which came pretty quick...keep crossing my fingers in hopes of snagging some more pompanos..what a hoot.


Yeah, I had two rods and I was running back and forth...Hope you will catch a pompano, they're great eating.


----------



## Bearwolf34 (Sep 8, 2005)

Well as luck would have it, I hit the same beach I fished a few weeks ago and ended up with 3 pompano and a couple of big whiting. One was my biggest yet, a feisty little bugger. Up until some kind of thick weed kept coming in tangling up everything. Looked like some kind of water Lilly, kelp or something. A real pita. 

I'd love to catch more pompano but sure wouldn't mind catching a new species of fish. I'm wondering what all types of fish folks have been catching on the west end beaches of galveston lately?


----------



## bbgarcia (Mar 23, 2008)

Usually during this time of year its whiting, black drum, reds, pompano, croaker, sand trout, sharks, catfish and stingrays in the surf. Either caught w/ shrimp or cut bait.

Later in the late spring and summer you can catch speckled trout and Spanish macs along with the others mentioned. Maybe even some of the pelagics such as king macs, ling, and tarpon.


----------



## Bearwolf34 (Sep 8, 2005)

I think a lot of my prob and being unable to snag the bigger fish (other than a big stingray) is being able to get my bait out further. I can make it out about waist deep and toss it, but might get 40-50 yes max due to all the weight I'm using to keep the dang thing from washing back in parallel to the shore. Maybe I should try a 8 oz spider wt? Ha. 

Anyway hopefully I can find a nice used kayak before next summer and that'll help get the baits out to the 3rd gut.


----------



## Rapalakid (May 12, 2008)

Bearwolf34 said:


> I think a lot of my prob and being unable to snag the bigger fish (other than a big stingray) is being able to get my bait out further. I can make it out about waist deep and toss it, but might get 40-50 yes max due to all the weight I'm using to keep the dang thing from washing back in parallel to the shore. Maybe I should try a 8 oz spider wt? Ha.
> 
> Anyway hopefully I can find a nice used kayak before next summer and that'll help get the baits out to the 3rd gut.


Yeah, I hear you...I have a kayak and I'm hoping to try paddling some baits out this summer...


----------



## TheMowMan (Dec 9, 2012)

I am new to the area. I think I was at west end. The end of the seawall? I was there yesterday and casted into the wind which was not great. Then the current was just slowly bringing it back in.


----------



## Finfisher (Jul 20, 2008)

Good job man!!!


----------

